# Suit Recommendations and Concealed Carry



## frostyred (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey all; I need a suit for an upcoming mission, and want to get something both of quality, and that looks good, and we all know how hard it is to find the crossroads between form and function.

Does anyone here have any recommendations for suitmakers with decently modern styling, that either are purpose built for carry or that tailor well enough to look good but also not print as much?

Narrowing this down, I'd really looking for recommendations that are within no more than 1-2 hours drive distance of the Capital Region.
(If that requires you PMing me so as to not print your location, no problem either. Thanks!)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2021)

frostyred said:


> Does anyone here have any recommendations for suitmakers with decently modern styling, that either are purpose built for carry or that tailor well enough to look good but also not print as much?


When I wore a suit for a prior job I would go to Men’s Wearhouse.

They were fantastic about me wearing a gun as they did the fitting, and said that they do a number of police departments as well.


----------



## frostyred (Jan 10, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> When I wore a suit for a prior job I would go to Men’s Wearhouse.
> 
> They were fantastic about me wearing a gun as they did the fitting, and said that they do a number of police departments as well.


I have one from them, and while I don't wear it much, they are known not to last very long. That, and I suppose I'm a bit of a fancy-ass, hahaha.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2021)

frostyred said:


> That, and I suppose I'm a bit of a fancy-ass, hahaha.


Then go to Brooks Brothers.  I have a suit from them as well, fantastic quality...but you will PAY for it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 10, 2021)

Josh A Banks.....don't get tailored or athletic build in any suits if you are going to carry and don't button them up, wear them open. Wore suits as a detective for many years, used Banks for most of them...good prices and they seemed to last long enough.

Get a good dress belt that is made to handle the weight of a gun...most leather holster makers make dress belts that a tough and stiff enough to support a pistol.

Recently I have been wearing an Ares Aegis nylon belt with nickel buckle. It blends right in with a grey suit...just a thought.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 10, 2021)

When I was at Bragg, Men's Warehouse could alter an off the rack suit to accomodate a concealed weapon...


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 10, 2021)

I attended a dignitary protection class for public officials and the instructors talked about the pros and cons of suits, shoes, and ties. Obviously based upon your budget and position/rank will determine how much you spend and where you spend it. I got some good quality suits from Men's Warehouse and I have a couple of suits for the DV/VIP events.

Regardless of what you get, get the gun lining which is an extra patch sewn on your gun and handcuff side (to prevent wear and tear on your suit) you may have to modify your dress shirt for the wires for your radio or PTT.


----------



## frostyred (Jan 10, 2021)

18C4V said:


> I attended a dignitary protection class for public officials and the instructors talked about the pros and cons of suits, shoes, and ties. Obviously based upon your budget and position/rank will determine how much you spend and where you spend it. I got some good quality suits from Men's Warehouse and I have a couple of suits for the DV/VIP events.
> 
> Regardless of what you get, get the gun lining which is an extra patch sewn on your gun and handcuff side (to prevent wear and tear on your suit) you may have to modify your dress shirt for the wires for your radio or PTT.


My belief is that I can buy a decent one that'll work for both official uses where I'll need to carry, and be good enough to use for a job interview. Same goes with the shoes; I'm willing to pay a bit in the budget to have the right pair of shoes with good grip/lugs. (was looking at allen edmond dress boots w/ dainite soles for this, but apparently their quality has gone WAY down).


----------



## Board and Seize (Jan 10, 2021)

You can get a pretty nice suit (or jacket and pants separately) in snappy modern styling for decent prices at Banana Republic, especially if you hit them durning the post-holiday sales (now).

When I was working in Manhattan, I got most of my best work clothes there on sale.


----------



## 18C4V (Jan 10, 2021)

frostyred said:


> My belief is that I can buy a decent one that'll work for both official uses where I'll need to carry, and be good enough to use for a job interview. Same goes with the shoes; I'm willing to pay a bit in the budget to have the right pair of shoes with good grip/lugs. (was looking at allen edmond dress boots w/ dainite soles for this, but apparently their quality has gone WAY down).



How long are your assignments? You're going to need more than one suit if you do a lot of TDY.


----------



## frostyred (Jan 10, 2021)

18C4V said:


> How long are your assignments? You're going to need more than one suit if you do a lot of TDY.


Yeah, I know. Right now it's a 6 monther, which is the other reason I'm getting ahead of it now. I do a fair amount of TDY already, but it's usually in business casual, which I have plenty of.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2021)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 10, 2021)

Johnson Murphy shoes...good soles, good cushion. A USSS guy working protection turned me on to them, a little expensive, but they last.

I have a pair of these, good soles and good cushion, water proof...classic style.

XC4® Stanton Moc Toe | Johnston & Murphy

If your duty is only 6 months....don't go too crazy...stretch out your clothes and also the secret to PSD is be average, and not flashy.  Stick with plain white and blue shirts with some conservatives ties. And for 6 months one pair of good shoes is all you will need.  Also, on the shirts, go with a non-wrinkle shirt, keeps you from looking like shit, and only needs a light iron.

Wrinkle Free Poplin Button-Up Dress Shirt | Van Heusen

Just some thoughts...and enjoy your TDY


----------



## policemedic (Jan 14, 2021)

My practice when I need a suit is to have one made.  Explain the need to conceal a gun/gear to the tailor and wear the stuff to your fitting.  You’ll end up with something that fits perfectly and conceals the gun properly.  You can spend as much as you can afford here, but try Kashiyama.  They have a location in the District. Good quality, reasonable prices and turnaround.

There is another benefit to bespoke suiting. Depending on the environment you’ll be working in, you may run into people who will judge your worth by your suit, amongst other things. It’s not hard to distinguish off-the-rack suits from custom made. The funny thing is that the cost of having something made is often not as much as you think. It’s worth it.

I also agree wholeheartedly with @18C4V. The coat lining needs to be reinforced. Spend the money for a good dress gun belt and holster/mag pouch. 

Anyway, I carry a full-size pistol and a BUG and this works for me.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 14, 2021)

Jos A Banks = men's warehouse 

Maybe something like indochino?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2021)

I did PSD with a PMC for a hot minute in the mid-2000s.  I did Men's Warehouse; just echoing the above with alteration for a weapon and accoutrements.  I do think Jos A Banks is better quality, though.  If I did it again I would go to Brooks Brothers, they have a 'budget-friendly' line of suits and have a great alterations and tailoring (plus there's one nearby).


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jan 14, 2021)

I wouldn’t blink at first Men’s Warehouse then check Jos A. Banks.  I have a suit that was worn often from MW that I bought in 2009 that I wore last year.

As your budget increases, I’d still do those two for heavy use suits. For one offs or splash, better bang is to find a tailor who will just do something bespoke.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 14, 2021)

Oh, and should go without saying, get something in a traditional style with traditional colors.  Those will last forever and never go out of style.


----------



## frostyred (Jan 14, 2021)

policemedic said:


> My practice when I need a suit is to have one made.  Explain the need to conceal a gun/gear to the tailor and wear the stuff to your fitting.  You’ll end up with something that fits perfectly and conceals the gun properly.  You can spend as much as you can afford here, but try Kashiyama.  They have a location in the District. Good quality, reasonable prices and turnaround.
> 
> There is another benefit to bespoke suiting. Depending on the environment you’ll be working in, you may run into people who will judge your worth by your suit, amongst other things. It’s not hard to distinguish off-the-rack suits from custom made. The funny thing is that the cost of having something made is often not as much as you think. It’s worth it.
> 
> ...


Holy hell, that place is a GOOD recommendation. Thank you a lot, I HAVE to check them out. I almost feel like their price is too good to be true.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 19, 2021)

.


----------

